# Connecting a computer to 2 TV's a long distance away



## Guest (Nov 27, 2007)

Hello,

This is my first post ever, so please take it easy on me if i make mistakes.

I was wondering if anyone can give me some feed back on what I would need to connect our Computer to two LCD TV’s for our arena facility to display the ice scheduling. The TV’s are in two separate locations and we already have the cat5 cable ran to each location that the TV’s will be.



* Here is the link to the specs sheet for the monitors.



http://www.sharp.ca/products/index.asp?cat=30&id=669&mod=specs&f=



I want to keep the digital feed throughout & The TV’s do not have a DVI input but do have the HDMI, VGA, S-video input.



I was thinking of the following:



Computer with a Dual DVI output Video Card / DVI to Cat5 Converter / Run feed to location through Cat5 / Cat5 to DVI converter / DVI to HDMI cable ran to TV.

The DVI to Cat5 converters can be very pricey plus I can not find a compatible Dual DVI Video card for this older computer.

(I may have to update the computer)
IBM -Intel Pentium 4
1.8 GHz, 1.79 GHz, 512mb ram

(I would need to purchase a new video card for this computer) Dual-DVI output!! How much would that be? $$$

How about a VGA output from the computer to a point to multipoint transmitter running the cat5 to the receivers then vga to the tv's?

Just wondering wehat is the best way to do this?

** would a USB to DVI Converter work?

** would a USB to Cat5 Converter work?



Do you have any recommendations that may be more cost efficient?



Thanks,


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Babs,

Welcome to the Shack! Just about every video card sold nowadays has dual DVI outputs. Here's one for $99 after rebate. And as long as you have the cat5 there you might as well do it the way you talked about above. You don't want to have to do a new cable run. However if it's not a problem and it's not a huge distance I'd just get the cable length you need from Monoprice and make the run.

I have no experience utilizing any of the adapters you talk of. However, I have seen the cat5 ---> DVI in action at work and I can say it does work.

mech


----------

